# Old Carolina Dirt Tracks n Cars



## jamied (Dec 31, 2011)

They call the website* "Ghosts of Southern Dirt Tracks"*, but primarily focuses on tracks around Charlotte NC.

Good pics of vintage cars, buildings, and a couple tracks.

jamie


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahhh...Thanks for Sharin' that info :thumbsup:


----------



## jamied (Dec 31, 2011)

Ralph,

If you are into reading,

Good book on the old speedways. Found it in the local library.

*"Silent Speedways of the Carolinas : The Grand National Histories of 29 Former Tracks" by Perry Allen Wood*


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Is this the site? Good stuff...

http://www.webprosolutions.com/ghosts/

--rick


----------



## jamied (Dec 31, 2011)

*Doh!*

Rick,

That's the site.

The book vividly describes the local races at these tracks.

jamie


----------

